

How My LinkedIn Profile Almost Made Me $65,000 - jamesdharper3
http://jamesharpermedia.com/how-my-linkedin-profile-almost-made-me-65000/

======
thomasrossi
He got a job offering on LinkedIn, how novel(?)

